
Shape Up: Stop Running in Circles and Ship Work That Matters - Zeebrommer
https://basecamp.com/shapeup/webbook
======
Zeebrommer
I'm considering implementing part of this at work. It feels less ritualistic
than scrum, and leaner for a small organization. The 'appetite' concept brings
out the discussion of cost (time) vs (business) value. I feel this is often
lost in scrum, where putting something on the backlog and estimating its size
are often consecutive. Does HN have any experience with this framework?

